# 1st IUI treatment - Menopur - Side Effects?



## Guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi everyone, Ali here and just started 1st IUI treatment last Wednesday (18th Feb) - As I am new to this procedure I have no idea what the side effects are if any?

I have had headaches from day one and feeling a bit woozy - Has anyone had these symptoms?

I have had a very bad experience with clomid and those side effects were awful - so changed to tamoxifen but no joy with either treatments - infact the clomid stopped me ovulating for 6 months !!! - decided then to use IUI and Doctor is very up-beat about this.

Following advice from the site my DH is taking Coq10 (made him smile when I told him the name!!) and Zinc supplement although we were assured his sperm count was high, we just want to make sure it is as good as we can get it  

I am back to the clinic next Wednesday for a scan so fingers crossed.

Any advice will be gratefully received


----------



## SamJ (Mar 25, 2008)

Hi Alison.brown

Im on my first IUI, i started on 17th! , 3 IVFs, and this IUI ,all on menopur, just try and drink lots of water and it should help the headaches.  I didnt get to many sideaffects, just a few twings and twangs.Im back for my scan on the tuesday, good luck for yours, if there is owt i can help you with just pm me.  

sam


----------

